# "Praise the Lord": Psalm 147 A Capella from the Scottish Psalter (1650)



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Jul 18, 2009)

The book of Psalms provides God’s people with some of the most glorious hymns of praise and thanksgiving to God Almighty. Below is a beautiful rendition of Psalm 147 A Capella from the Scottish Psalter of 1650. Meditate on the words as they're put to song, and may your heart be lifted up in adoration to the Creator and Redeemer.

*"Praise the Lord": Psalm 147 A Capella from the Scottish Psalter (1650)*


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jul 18, 2009)

What's the tune?


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jul 18, 2009)

Excellent! Thanks Dr. Bob!


----------



## ADKing (Jul 18, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> What's the tune?



Thanksgiving (C.M.D)


----------



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Jul 18, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> What's the tune?



"Thanksgiving"


----------

